

Show HN: Worderfall, my HTML5 typing game - kcbanner
http://worderfall.caseybanner.ca/

======
bburky
Fun. The sudden death feature is interesting. It forces you to both type as
fast as you can while making absolutely no mistakes. That's actually probably
a very good habit to enforce.

Small bug: if you switch to the "daily" tab, the bottom of the dialog is cut
off. This also prevents you from clicking "Play again!" without switching back
to another tab.

~~~
bburky
Also, I think you should consider both allowing the space bar and return to
complete words. Pressing space between words is much more natural. Not typing
spaces is fairly unnatural typing.

Alternately, later levels could be short phrases or sentences including
spaces.

------
richardv
No idea why you need a signup... You don't even ask for an email address. You
should try and remove this requirement.

Anyway, after running through the game, I really like it. It's good fun. I'd
probably say that the round was about 10 seconds longer than I wanted it to be
though. UI is nice. It's pretty fast, so didn't notice any problems.

------
nollidge
Not going to sign up without finding out what it is first, sorry.

~~~
kcbanner
It's a typing game where you type as many words as fast and as accurately as
you can.

~~~
nollidge
Gave it a shot. It's well-done, but there should really be an enticing reason
for the visitor to sign up. If I get a link from someone and the first action
I have to take is to sign up for something, 99% of the time I close it right
away, unless they've personally given me some compelling reason to try it.

------
kellishaver
Nice, very smooth and fun. If you're going to require signup, perhaps at least
integrate some way to share/tweet scores and view the leader board without
having to go through a round of gameplay first.

------
dylanpyle
It's a shame it ended so early. Good-looking, fun and would have been great if
it continued to get more challenging!

~~~
kcbanner
Thanks! Working on increasing difficulty. I'm thinking about a level system to
increase difficulty for players who do well.

------
teeja
I love words and NL programming. I hate adding another to "my" 10,000
registrations. Sorry pal.

------
stewie2
very nice game! smooth ui.

